# Photography is all about ____________.



## SquarePeg (Jan 13, 2019)

One word.  No lectures, explanations or justifications.  

Stealing this from one of my Facebook groups.  There were some interesting answers.


----------



## tirediron (Jan 13, 2019)

spendingwaytoomuchmoney.


----------



## SquarePeg (Jan 13, 2019)

tirediron said:


> spendingwaytoomuchmoney.



Cheater.


----------



## tirediron (Jan 13, 2019)

SquarePeg said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > spendingwaytoomuchmoney.
> ...


  and?


----------



## limr (Jan 13, 2019)

tirediron said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> > tirediron said:
> ...



No soup for you!


----------



## JonA_CT (Jan 13, 2019)

Vanity.


----------



## limr (Jan 13, 2019)

...moments.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jan 13, 2019)

...sharing.


----------



## smoke665 (Jan 13, 2019)

Expression


----------



## Derrel (Jan 13, 2019)

"_Click!_ 'ing"


----------



## DarkShadow (Jan 13, 2019)

Creativity.


----------



## acparsons (Jan 13, 2019)

Introspection


----------



## Jeff15 (Jan 14, 2019)

Enjoyment........


----------



## Fujidave (Jan 14, 2019)

Lighting


----------



## snowbear (Jan 14, 2019)

. . . vision


----------



## webestang64 (Jan 14, 2019)

the.....moment.


----------



## Scott Whaley (Jan 14, 2019)

Passion!


----------



## Scott Whaley (Jan 14, 2019)

Stress...


----------



## Scott Whaley (Jan 14, 2019)

Relief!


----------



## jcdeboever (Jan 14, 2019)

Seeing


----------



## CherylL (Jan 14, 2019)

jcdeboever said:


> Seeing



You took mine!  Going with choice 2:

schnauzers


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 14, 2019)

Light.


----------



## zombiesniper (Jan 14, 2019)

Vision


Edit. Crap Snowbear beat me.

BOKEH!


----------



## tirediron (Jan 14, 2019)

CherylL said:


> schnauzers


Gesundheit!


----------



## Frank F. (Jan 14, 2019)

jcdeboever said:


> Seeing



+1

perspective


----------



## Frank F. (Jan 14, 2019)

CherylL said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > Seeing
> ...



happened to me also


----------



## Tim Tucker 2 (Jan 15, 2019)




----------



## zulu42 (Jan 15, 2019)

escape


----------



## Dave442 (Jan 15, 2019)

discovery


----------



## Tim Tucker 2 (Jan 15, 2019)




----------



## sahmed083 (Jan 16, 2019)

Passion

Sent from my SM-C900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nnam-aries (Jan 16, 2019)

indecisiveness


----------



## Overread (Jan 16, 2019)

Photography!


----------



## terri (Jan 16, 2019)

...communication.


----------



## JonFZ300 (Jan 17, 2019)

preservation


----------



## gusandgloria (Jan 17, 2019)

Art.


----------



## mrca (Jan 17, 2019)

Terry, I had to scroll through all the answers til I saw mine in your post.  Communication.  Lighting, subject, creativity, gear are all must be appropriate for the communication.  Unfortunately, too many shots are just mindless snapshots and communicate nothing.   Kind of like sitting at a keyboard and hitting a bunch of random keys without first thinking what you are trying to say then using the writing tools and techniques to maximize the message.   Same goes for camera position, distance, lighting, what and where things are   in the frame.  Ansel said nothing is worse than a sharp image of a fuzzy idea.   Sharp and well exposed is the harshest critique I can give.  My camera on it's own takes sharp well exposed images.  The most important part of the camera per Ansel, the 12 inches behind it, make an image.


----------



## TreeofLifeStairs (Jan 17, 2019)

mrca said:


> Terry, I had to scroll through all the answers til I saw mine in your post.  Communication.  Lighting, subject, creativity, gear are all must be appropriate for the communication.  Unfortunately, too many shots are just mindless snapshots and communicate nothing.   Kind of like sitting at a keyboard and hitting a bunch of random keys without first thinking what you are trying to say then using the writing tools and techniques to maximize the message.   Same goes for camera position, distance, lighting, what and where things are   in the frame.  Ansel said nothing is worse than a sharp image of a fuzzy idea.   Sharp and well exposed is the harshest critique I can give.  My camera on it's own takes sharp well exposed images.  The most important part of the camera per Ansel, the 12 inches behind it, make an image.



Um, that’s more than one word.


----------



## mrca (Jan 17, 2019)

Communication is ONE word.  My explanaton of it is multiple words.  Never been accused of being a man of few words.


----------



## SwampDude (Jan 17, 2019)

Memories.


----------



## smithdan (Jan 18, 2019)

Magic


----------



## RowdyRay (Jan 18, 2019)

Perseverance.


----------



## SquarePeg (Jan 18, 2019)

SquarePeg said:


> One word.  No lectures, explanations or justifications...





mrca said:


> Communication is ONE word.  My explanaton of it is multiple words.  Never been accused of being a man of few words.


----------



## ImSoQuazy (Jan 25, 2019)

Tranquility


----------



## Jeff G (Feb 2, 2019)

Expression


----------



## unpopular (Feb 2, 2019)

Compensation.


----------



## Tropicalmemories (Feb 3, 2019)

Boobs.

I only photograph other subjects when I can't find any boobs.


----------



## Warhorse (Feb 3, 2019)

Obsession


----------



## Dikkie (Feb 3, 2019)

Perception.


----------



## Fred von den Berg (Feb 14, 2019)

Exposure.


----------



## ClickAddict (Feb 14, 2019)

Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious


----------



## Fujidave (Feb 15, 2019)

LOVE


----------



## zombiesniper (Feb 15, 2019)

Gear!


----------



## photoflyer (Feb 15, 2019)

Preparation


----------



## JPI (Feb 18, 2019)

anticipation


----------



## DarkShadow (Feb 19, 2019)

GAS, LOL


----------



## CODYMAJ (Feb 19, 2019)

Perspective


----------



## LRLala (Mar 24, 2019)

...visions.


----------



## Original katomi (Mar 30, 2019)

Fun


----------

